# Best vintage blackface clones



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

In your opinions, what are the best blackface clones? I’m most interested in Vibrolux and Super Reverbs. 

Of course, if anyone has an actual pre-CBS era Vibrolux or Super they want to part with, I’m interested.

Thanks,

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Axe Dragon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In your opinions, what are the best blackface clones? I’m most interested in Vibrolux and Super Reverbs.
> 
> ...


So your looking for a Blackface amp ? Or a good clone ?


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

If I can’t find (or afford) a pre-CBS blackface I like, then I may want a clone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a princeton reverb clone built by Steviemac on the forum, that is amazing

at least I think he built it?

Allen amps have a good rep


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Out of curiosity, where are you located?


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

gtrguy said:


> Out of curiosity, where are you located?


I’m in Chelsea Quebec (basically at Ottawa).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a _little bit_ of experience with Fender amps, mostly the BF-era models with on board reverb, so I might be able to provide some direction. The SR is a great amp however, unless you're planning for it to remain stationary (e.g. rehearsal space, studio, etc), I wouldn't advise lugging one around to gigs. The VR is a fine amp as well and much more travel friendly than the SR. Unless you're dead set on getting an original pre-CBS example of either amp, you'll find the same circuit in examples up until about late '68 and pay quite a bit less so...something to consider.

In my opinion though, unless you're set on getting one of those amps for it's "cool factor" or collector cache, sonically you can do better with a modern build. As mentioned, the Allen's are really nice, they're affordable, and a few models are relatively close to BF clones (but designed with improvements). Clark makes a few _really_ sweet clones as well...though they can be pricey.

I've said this before however and I think it bears repeating here: *The Carr Rambler is what BF amps aspire to be*. Having tried just about every original BF-era model and it's equivalent clone, I sincerely believe that you can not do better than the Carr Rambler if you're serious about the BF sound. They're as well built as anything out there, are reasonably affordable, and sound better than any original BF amp I've come across...and I've encountered a few.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> I have a _little bit_ of experience with Fender amps, mostly the BF-era models with on board reverb, so I might be able to provide some direction. The SR is a great amp however, unless you're planning for it to remain stationary (e.g. rehearsal space, studio, etc), I wouldn't advise lugging one around to gigs. The VR is a fine amp as well and much more travel friendly than the SR. Unless you're dead set on getting an original pre-CBS example of either amp, you'll find the same circuit in examples up until about late '68 and pay quite a bit less so...something to consider.
> 
> In my opinion though, unless you're set on getting one of those amps for it's "cool factor" or collector cache, sonically you can do better with a modern build. As mentioned, the Allen's are really nice, they're affordable, and a few models are relatively close to BF clones (but designed with improvements). Clark makes a few _really_ sweet clones as well...though they can be pricey.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I have some YouTubing to do now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Just thought I would point out that "Pre-CBS Blackface" is a pretty limiting thing to be searching for. Blackface amps started being produced after July, 1963, and CBS took over Fender in January, 1965. BF amps were produced until sometime in 1967, depending on the model. However, very little changed in the amps from 1964 to 1968, as StevieMac pointed out. I think only the Bassman circuit changed between 1964 and 1967.

Anyhow, good luck in your search.

I would say a good BF Vibrolux would scratch the itch.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Just for completeness, depending on what flavour of BF tone you are searching for, the character pedals from Tech21 and Joyo (probably others) in front of a nice tube amp can get really close to Fender tones, particularly clean tone. I have the Joyo American sound and for non dirt or edge of breakup dirt, it does a nice BF impersonation in front of my Harmony and Traynor amps only getting unacceptably noisy and a bit shrill as you increase the gain. It really all depends on your acceptance level (how close is close enough) and what are comfortable spending to get there?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd echo what StevieMac suggested. I have an Allen Accomplice and I've owned two Carrs-Slant 6V and Rambler. If you're looking that magic swirly clean thing I haven't heard better than the Carr's. The Allens cover a bit more ground-good clean sound and I really like the breakup sound.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Thanks for all the advice. I brought my new amp home today. Mostly original (power cord is new) 1965...

Axe











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

That’ll do!


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah that should get you close to those BF clone tones...


----------

